Ask HN: How many UU/day do you need on your websites to make minimal profit? - akerro
======
returnbuyer
It's a really strange question, OP. How do you expect an answer when there's
so many variables involved?

I could get 100 visitors over five months, convert 2 of them and earn a $250
commission on each purchase. Giving me a profit of ~ $480... all I paid for is
the domain.

Or I could get 10,000 visitors over the span of a few days and I end up making
just $5 off of cost-per-action ads. Or $1 from adsense.

~~~
akerro
>I end up making just $5 off of cost-per-action ads. Or $1 from adsense

What is cost-per-action? Clicks? Why $1 from adsense? Clicks?

------
herbst
1\. If each clicks a ad.

